# Tigers on the weber?



## firemanbubba (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anyone heard or have caught tigers on the Weber? Went out two weeks ago with my partner for work. Had a great time fishing some old childhood spots. Then Ben hooked into this guy.[attachment=2:1yoljygs]Fall Fishing 2009-18.JPG[/attachment:1yoljygs] It looks like a tiger to me. It didn't have the spots of a brown. Here are some other pics from the day.[attachment=1:1yoljygs]Fall Fishing 2009-14.JPG[/attachment:1yoljygs][attachment=0:1yoljygs]Fall Fishing 2009-17.JPG[/attachment:1yoljygs]

It was good to get Ben out to enjoy the fun side of life. The total for the day was 30 fish between the two of us. We are thinking of heading to the Logan tomorrow and maybe up the South fork of the Ogden friday. We start our four day off stretch from the FD tomorrow and want to get some fishing done. Any info on either spot would be great.


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

I remember reading something (not sure if on here or BFT) about tigers being caught in the weber. That is a tiger. On another note, I caught a smallmouth bass on the weber this past Sunday close to Wanship. Got it on a tube jig.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

I got five or six the other day mixed into the bag of browns and whities. surprised me a bit. really would rather catch browns than tigers


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

From the stocking charts:



> *WEBER R Weber TROUT TIGER 30000 2.12" 04/03/2008
> 
> WEBER R Weber TROUT TIGER 29900 2.22" 03/13/2007
> 
> WEBER R Morgan TROUT TIGER 29900 2.22" 03/13/2007*


They're definitely in there. It's strange that reports of catching them aren't more common.

Looks like a fun trip.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

At the size that they were stocked, many probably became diner for the Browns.
Tigers are showing up all over Utah.
Most people are happy to see them.  
Some, not so happy. :evil:


----------



## Dorpster (May 28, 2008)

COOL Info, I caught me a tiger the other day, first ever in my years fishing same spot at Wanship. Was pretty sure it had to be tiger had the brookie stripes on side but pattern on top was different then I thought but no spots with halo's means tiger not Brownie. Thanks for raising topic Grandpa D. Sounds like you've done better then me lately, I have been getting very few hits using my wet fly with sow dropper lately, tried many combos but same results. Not sure low water and my stubborness to keep fishing my usual spot at Spillway may be part of it, might try moving around next time.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Has anyone caught a grayling on the upper Weber? I've always wanted to catch one in moving H20.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tigers are super rare on the Rockport to Echo stretch. Usually you find them down below echo and again up above; where most of the stocking takes place. Occasionally a few tigers get washed out down the spillway below rockport (along with some big 'bows and even some smallmouth).

Stevo1- The best place I know of to catch grayling in moving water is on the south fork of the provo in the knobletts creek area just above diamond bar x and on the upper provo just below where the south fork joins up.


----------

